# Best 88-key MIDI controllers on the market



## elfman (Sep 30, 2018)

What are the best 88-key controllers currently on the market? I'm considering upgrading from my Yamaha DGX-640 which I bought 7 years ago. The Kontakt Komplete 88 looks very enticing. I would like your input.


----------



## Chris Richter (Oct 1, 2018)

It comes down to taste really. Try before buy.
The Komplete MkII is said to be not really an upgrade to MkI.

If you want more info please use the search function as there have been multiple threads about that topic. There even is an active one about the MkII.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 5, 2018)

Are we talking "pure" controller? Because there's a helluvalot of weighted/hammer-action keyboards out there that can serve as a centerpiece controller in a studio environment - and they fall into various categories such as "MIDI Controller", "Digital Piano", "Synthesizer" "Stage Piano" and "Workstation". The lines are getting pretty blurry.

At least that's what _I'm_ finding as I currently shop for a new - _pick one of the above_.

If your definition of "best" refers purely to the keyboard Action, consensus seems to be Kawai's VPC-1.


----------



## steveo42 (Oct 5, 2018)

For pure action you are looking at Kawai or Roland RD-2000 with the StudioLogic grand 88 as well. If you are looking for control, ie:sliders and buttons, there are many options.


----------



## ARP23 (Oct 5, 2018)

If you play not only piano sounds but organs as well, the Numa Compact 2x will make a great controller with built-in sounds. I pre-ordered mine from Kraft Music.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 5, 2018)

The answer to that question depends on what you're trying to control. For instance, if you primarily want to play pianistically, then mod wheels, pitch bend, knobs, and faders shouldn't matter much; and a graded hammer action will probably be all important. On the other hand, if you need a good all around controller for piano, organ, synths, and orchestral composing, then it might be better to find an action that won't be too light for piano or too heavy for the rest. For that sort of thing, mod wheels, pitch bend, knobs, faders, and maybe a display and drum pads will likely matter. And if NKS compatibility is important, then it's got to be a Komplete Kontrol S88—either the original or the MK2.

Personally, I like Kawai for piano action, while I'm currently eyeing the Physis K series in the all around controller category.

Best,

Geoff


----------

